# Getting a turkistan roach colony going in 24 days - Possible?



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

I will be ordering some blatta lateralis some time this week, but I will be getting my beardie on 24th June, just wondering how I could get a colony going by 24th June

how could I do it?

I plan on buying 300 adults and having the heatmat unstatted to it's very hot.


Thanks


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

:hmm: anybody?


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am certain it will take longer and u will need a minimum of 400 to start the more u get the quicker it will be ready. I expect a few months and u cant feed off till u get a decent amount of eggs and they start hatching. Any questions feel free to ask also read my care guide under feeder section


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

300 adults is plenty to start with, but (assuming you want to feed large nymphs) you will be wating 2 to 3 months before you start feeding your home grown offspring. Thers no way you'll have a sustaining colony in that ammount of time, you will need to get ootheca and nymphs to start feeding immediately.

If you keep them too hot you will probably kill off any ootheca- im not sure how hot 'too hot' is though. I always keep mine below about 30oC.


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree 300 is ok to start a colony but if u want a colony to start asap the more the better. I first started with 400 and after all the eggs hatched around 1.5 months there was just enough to continue feeding. In my opinion if i had any less then there wouldnt have been enough to supply 2 bearded dragons.


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

damn 

the beardie is for my birthday lol
looks like I won't be getting it for my bday then, I'll probs have to get it a bit after..

I'm not gunna be buying crickets or locusts 'cause my mum won't allow it.
and I ain't gunna be buying roaches all the time either cos I'm skint as it is lol


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Pepper Pot said:


> damn
> 
> the beardie is for my birthday lol
> looks like I won't be getting it for my bday then, *I'll probs have to get it a bit after..*
> ...


Very responsible attitude, you sound like you will be a good keeper :notworthy:


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

keeping beardies on crickets and locusts is damn expensive LOL
Before the cockroaches i thought about taking a mortgage out to get the food PMSL


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

foggy01.1983 said:


> keeping beardies on crickets and locusts is damn expensive LOL
> Before the cockroaches i thought about taking a mortgage out to get the food PMSL


:lol2: exactly!

and it would be even harder to keep buying them cos the nearest rep shop to me isn't exactly near... plus I don't drive :roll:

I was really looking forward to getting a bd for my birthday aswell.... gutted


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

get the roaches for your Bday and the beardie a few months later as a belated present from someone


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> get the roaches for your Bday and the beardie a few months later as a belated present from someone


lol I'm still gunna get the roaches this week ..
I'll just spend some of my birthday money on the viv and lights n stuff n save some to get my beardie later on... :mrgreen:

are there usually hatchlings in like July/August?
I have no idea when Beardies lay eggs so I dunno lol


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

i think in most shops that sell them you can get them through out the year. they are very easy and popular to breed LOL.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

There will be loads that time of year and yes they are avaliable all year round : victory:


----------

